# a good beginner plant?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what would be a good beginner plant that will not grow like crazy, or need lots of light? weve been thinking about getting a plant or two to help control our nitrates and nitrites


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Java fern. Tie it to a rock, put on bottom of tank, watch it grow (slowly).


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Crypts (lucens, wendtti), Java fern, anubias, Aponogeton (undulata or crispus), java moss, wisteria, watersprite. All easy to grow.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Crypts, while a low light plant, do need gravel ferts which makes them a step up from being simple. The plants that help the most with removing/eating ammonia.trites/trates are the faster growing ones. that doesn't mean the easier low light ones wont help out, just not as much. Generally stem plants are the best ones for this and many can be floated.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks guys!!


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

Will :?: Java Fern with algae growth help keep ammonia's down? :idea:


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

> Will Java Fern with algae growth help keep ammonia's down?


Probably not. You need fast-growing plants to keep ammonia down. Java Fern grows quite slowly! And I don't think the algae will help much either.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry, that wasn't a very helpful post. Floating plants are your best bet for bringing down ammonia (and thus nitrite and nitrate). Floating plants have access to the best light, and to atmospheric carbon dioxide, and they don't need a special substrate. For hard water, hornwort is hard to beat, but it doesn't grow well in soft water. For soft water, perhaps water sprite would work.


----------

